# 

## tobasko

.    ,         ,      ,       . :Frown: 

  ,  ,      .
  -           ,     (  )     .     -        .     ...

    -  .
 .

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## tobasko

?
 ,        ,    ,  ,  __     -    ?
   ,       ,          ...     ,        ...

----------


## stas

?
      .
     .

----------


## tobasko

- ?   ?

----------


## stas

-    .
      - -    ,   .

----------


## tobasko

> - -    ,   .


    ,       ,   4         =(

----------


## stas

> 


   ?

----------


## tobasko

...
   -,  ,  ,  2   ...
      =((

----------


## LegO NSK

> - -    ,   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## tobasko

> 


     ?
        -  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

9 ?

----------


## tobasko

...
   -     ..

----------


## .

*tobasko*,   9   .   .

----------


## Larky

...

----------


## tobasko

.. :Wow:

----------


## 73

> ?
>       .


   .       .    ,          .           ,      .

----------

*73*,      ?     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## 73

> *73*,      ?     ,


   ,        .

----------


## .

*73*,    ,           :Wink:  


> ,        .


           ,       :Wink:

----------

*73*,   ?     - -,            ,       . ,   ,   .

----------


## 73

> *73*,    ,                      ,


 ,       ,     ,     .

----------


## 73

> *73*,   ?     - -,            ,       . ,   ,   .


      ,    ,    ,       ,      .............

----------


## .

*73*,         . .

----------


## 73

> *73*,         . .


   ,    .

----------


## .

.     :Wink:  
  ,         ?   :Wink:      ,      .

----------


## 73

> .     
>   ,         ?       ,      .


*.*             .  ,        ,     ,        .
 .

----------


## .

*73*,         ,   ! 
       ,     .

----------


## 73

> *73*,         ,   ! 
>        ,     .


*.*          ,    ,     ,    .
  ( ) ,        ,     ,    ,        ,      , ,      .   ,         ,      .

----------

...

----------


## 73

> ...


   ,   ,    ?

----------


## .

*73*,     ,   ,       !      ,           !    ,    ,   ,        . 
    .

----------


## 73

,    ,  **      ,    ,    .          .    ,   ,               .

----------


## stas

*73*, ,     ,  " " -     ,    ,         .

     ,    .   , ,     ,        ,      -  -       .

----------


## .

** ,   ,    :Wink:   .
     .

----------

*.*,   ...

----------


## 73

,   .  ,       .              .
    .      ,  ,   ,     .
   :    ,       ,         .     ,     ,    50%   .

----------


## stas

> ,


,        100%.  ,    ( -   ,  ).     ,          .

----------

*73*,      - " - ".

----------


## stas

> :    ,       ,         .     ,     ,    50%   .


  :Smilie:

----------


## 73

> 


     .

----------


## .

*73*,    .        ,     .
      ,      ,    ?       :Wink: 



> .      ,  ,   ,     .


 ,     .      ,    ,       :Wink: 
             .

----------


## 73

,       ,            .
    ,   ,    .      ,    .

----------


## 73

, ,    :
*.*           :



> *73*,         . .


          .

----------


## stas

> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## 73

> 


     ,    ,   .  ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,


   .         :Wink:  
    ,  -  ,        :Wink:   -    ,         :Wink:            .          .
         ,        .

----------


## 73

,    ,    .
       ,   ,     .

----------

> ,    ,    .
>        ,   ,     .


    ,         ....      .......        ,         ::: :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Honey Julia

!!!
 ,                 ??
  ""     !
  .  :Frown:

----------


## .

.

----------


## Honey Julia

??     19        (((
     ,        !      10000       .  ?

----------


## stas

> .


            .

                 .

----------


## .

*Honey Julia*,       .     :Frown:

----------


## Honey Julia

??     !  :Frown: 
         ,      2 !????
    ,         ,     (),    ((((

----------


## 73

,     ,       .

----------


## Honey Julia

..    -                 10 .
    ,    ,    ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

*73*,      .     .

----------


## stas

.




> 31  2006*. N*192
> "    ()           " (   28  2008 ., 23  2009 ., 23 , 7  2010 .)
> ...
>    "  " (-1) 
> ...
>    /  ...    ,  ,  ,        .


       .   ,        .            .

----------


## 73

> *73*,      .     .


        .  ,     ,    ,   ,  ,      ,       ,    .

----------


## .

,  .    , .  ,          :Wink:

----------


## 73

> ,  .


 ,         ,   ,   ,   ,   , ?

----------


## .

?  :Wink: 
      ,    ?    ,       .        :Frown:

----------


## 73

> ? 
>       ,    ?    ,       .


     ,    ,    .      ,       .

----------


## .

.         (,    ?) .

----------


## 73

,   ,     ,      .
         ,        .
      .    ,     ,      , ,         ,         .
    ,     .
    ,     ,      ,         ,     ,    .

P.S.  , *.*,   , ,       ,   ,  ,     ,        .

----------


## stas

> ,     ,    .


     ,       "" .

----------

73  !   !        .      !

----------


## .

-       ,   ?   -   ?   ?   :Wink:

----------


## zp

,  ,     .    ,      .         ,      .   ,     ,      2- ,             (    ),      .

----------


## stas

> ,      .


 .


*zp*,      ?    ,        ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## zp

,     ,     . ,   .

----------


## .

*zp*,       .
 ,     ,        :Wink:

----------

,   ,     ,   . (  )    .

----------


## .

**,           ,                  ,    .    ?

----------


## 223

> ,     ,     . ,   .


 -   ,    -   :Smilie:

----------


## Mornind

,   , ,       , , ,         ...

----------

> ,   , ,       , , ,         ...


  ,        .      -         .

----------

!        .... !     -      .           -  .

----------


## .

**,          . 
,          :Wink:

----------

> ?
>       .
>      .

----------


## .

,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## -

.,    ,       
"   ,        ". , .   ,    ,     .      -  ,    .   ,     ,  , ?           ..  ..,         2 . , ,      ,    .              .     ? , ,  .      ,     .     ?     ? , , ,   ,          - ,      . " ", , , ...     ,     .  -   .

----------


## 8693

..!         !      ! :Smilie:

----------


## 8693

!             ...     ...

----------


## .

*-*,    .      .      ,     .       :Wink:      ,   . ..     - .    -  ,   ?                   .   ?       ? 
           .    ,   ,   ,  .
     ,     ,         :Wink:  



> .


  ?     .    .       .   ""   ,        .    ,    .

----------


## 505

> ,   ,   ,  .


 .       -   2000  .

----------

"  ,   " -     .  ,     .

----------

> .      .      ,     .


 ,          ,     ,   ,       ,  ,  ,    !!!
     -    !!!  ,        ...   ,       .   ...   ,       .

 73 ,   ,    ,

----------


## .

,   .      ,    ?     :Wink:       ?    ?
    ,     ,        .  ,        :Frown:

----------

,           ???        ???    !!!! !    !!!      ???   !

----------


## .

> ?


     .     ?    ,  ,  ,  ...
,   ,    ,    .   -     - .  , .
   .     , .

----------

,   ??? =)     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,   ??? =)


 .   ,       -       ,      ,    ,        :Wink:

----------

> 9 ?


 9

----------

, .      (   = )       ,     .    ...

----------


## .

.  
,       -           .
    .

----------

=)   ,       ??      ???    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ??      ???    ?


, , ,   ,     -     . ""   . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 505

> ,       ??      ???    ?


  ???         !!!      !!!

----------


## Bool

2..: ,      ,  :    ? ,    .:

      ?

   ()           ,   .     12 .      ,     .         .

,   ,     ,   .
      ?  -  ,       ?       ?

,      -   ,      .   .
   : 
1:    ,    - .
2:   -  ,       -      .
3: ,        .
4: ,     ,

   ,  "   ,    ".

   " ":   ,  .    .   ,   ,  -   "  ".  ,  ,       .     .          .       .   - ,         ,     .

----------

> ...    ,    - .


     -,   "- ".           ?    !

, .65:"   ,   ,     ".   ...        ...

----------


## .

> 1:    ,    - .
> 2:   -  ,       -      .
> 3: ,        .
> 4: ,     ,


    ,         .         ,      
1.   ,   - ,   
2.   .   -   ,     ,      ?
3.          .     
4.     ,     ,    .



> .


   .       :Frown:       ,      ,             .  ?     ,        ?

----------


## Bool

. 

    .
"  - , - " -    ,  .       . ,       ,     -   .

 ,  "  " ,    ,   , (    - -     )  .     .

,      ...          ?   ?

----------


## 223

> ,  "  " ,    ,   , (    - -     )  .     .
> 
> ,      ...          ?   ?


  -   -          
      .
         , ,  ,       ?
  ,   ,        ?       ?  :Smilie: 

     -   ,            ,        ...         ,   -  

p.s.       ,       (          ).             ,   , ,

----------


## .

> ,       ,     -   .


   ,    ,      (  ).    ,         ,   .   ,    .   .



> ,    ,   ,


      ,           .



> ?


  . ,      , ,        .     .      .      .

----------

,  ,   --  ,  -      .  , ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  ,   --  ...


  :Big Grin: 
 ,      -   ...   :Cool:

----------

. .   .   : 
       ,     . . .,         ,       ,   ...    /.        , ,           -              " ".     -          ...     -   ,          ))))

----------


## .

> -          .


  :Big Grin:

----------

.        .       .  ,      ,      ,       . ,    .      ,    )))

----------


## .

> ,


 ,          ,       .     ,       ?           :Wink: 
 ,   ,  ,       -

----------


## *

.  - 



> ,  -      .


 :Wow: 

   .    .         .  ,  .       .

.  ,   ,     ,  . .

----------

> .  ,   ,     ,  . .


 .  -    /.
  "".         .
.  :Wow: 

_      ,        . ()_

----------


## _0803

> -    .
>       - -    ,   .


        (-)     .           ,

----------


## _0803

> ,  ,   --  ,  -      .  , ,     .


    (.       )

----------


## .

*_0803*,

----------


## CheeseshireCat

...    ...

ϸ    .   gosuslugi.ru

   ,   , ,  (,   ):




> ,      ()  ,      .      ,        .
> 
>   ,     .
> 
> *!
>           (. )   (  ,     ).
> 
>        !*


    (   //) ?       ""  " "?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,       ,   .    ,     .    ,   .

----------


## gusiy-75



----------

